# SUB NEEDED Staten Island NY



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Need a sub for a 350,000 sqft site in Staten Island NY. Please message me an email address if you're interested. Much of it is roadways, 2 small and 1 small/medium lot. Salter is required but material is provided.


----------



## peter01592 (Sep 21, 2011)

forestfireguy said:


> Need a sub for a 350,000 sqft site in Staten Island NY. Please message me an email address if you're interested. Much of it is roadways, 2 small and 1 small/medium lot. Salter is required but material is provided.


Still need sub for Staten Island?

[email protected]


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm guessing that by the end of March he's figured it out.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

LOL! Great response. Forget tuning in to SNL, laughs can be found here.


----------



## Tirosny (Jan 11, 2017)

Im looking for commercial contracts in staten island or brooklyn! Do any one can help me?


----------

